# Walker changes plan to modify electrical code



## jar546 (Oct 24, 2012)

Once again, the builders associations tried to manipulate the codes for their own benefit



> MADISON, Wis. (AP) — Gov. Scott Walker has dropped plans to remove mandatory fire safety requirements from the state electrical code.
> 
> The Wisconsin Builders Association had suggested the change. Current code requires builders to install arc-fault and ground-fault circuit interrupter protection and tamper-resistant electrical outlets in new construction. The change would have made installation of those devices optional. Builders Association vice president Jerry Deschane says the devices had "reliability problems."
> 
> ...


----------

